# Mini expecting to foal - Live Cam on right now



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Thought if anyone would like to watch a mini foal get born :eek_color: This is exciting! I've never seen a mini foal before. She is due March 10, but she might come late.

Love her white mane and black forelock.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

yay for babies!!! whats been happening?shes just watching something offscreen since I have started watching


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Triple E said:


> yay for babies!!! whats been happening?shes just watching something offscreen since I have started watching


Well I think she had some contractions about 30mins ago, but it looks like this barn (Little Hooves, which looks to be a barn for minis only) has her in a stall alone because she is due tomorrow. She looks tired though.

She's got lots of hay and she has two neighbours on her right side. 

Her neighbours


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

I've been watching her for a little bit. I've never seen a foal be born before, only kittens. :lol:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

She hasn't foaled yet, maybe tonight!


----------



## Sylvangro (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh.My.God!!!<3


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

This is exciting, I bet she's going to foal tonight. 

Do mares need to eat more before foaling? Does it encourage digestion? Does that food go to the foal?


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

She was rubbing her butt against the wall! I wonder what the daddy looks like.......


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I think it's time, looks like she is about to have the water break.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> I think it's time, looks like she is about to have the water break.


Nah, she'd be rolling and biting her sides if she was that close. She's still eating, so she isn't too close.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

GMA100 said:


> Nah, she'd be rolling and biting her sides if she was that close. She's still eating, so she isn't too close.


Oh, but she is peeing a lot lately. I thought it was her water starting to go. I still think she has her baby tonight :blueunicorn:


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Is it sad that I have nothing better to do than watch a mini horse I don't know on my computer screen on Friday night? :lol:


----------



## Sylvangro (Mar 3, 2017)

horseylover1_1 said:


> Is it sad that I have nothing better to do than watch a mini horse I don't know on my computer screen on Friday night? :lol:


No.Do not worry about that sweetie.We all have different interests.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

horseylover1_1 said:


> Is it sad that I have nothing better to do than watch a mini horse I don't know on my computer screen on Friday night? :lol:


What? I think it's so exciting watching a horse give birth. I've seen a few live from rescue centers and on Youtube and it's special to see. There's very few things in life that I'd rather see than a foal stand up for the very first time and learn how their feet work haha. I'd rather be doing this that what most people do on a Friday night, watching TV.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hoofpic said:


> What? I think it's so exciting watching a horse give birth. I've seen a few live from rescue centers and on Youtube and it's special to see. There's very few things in life that I'd rather see than a foal stand up for the very first time and learn how their feet work haha. I'd rather be doing this that what most people do on a Friday night, watching TV.


Oh for sure, I was just teasing. :wink:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She doesn't look miserable enough for it to be anytime soon. She didn't even pin her ears when her neighbor stuck it's head over the wall.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> She doesn't look miserable enough for it to be anytime soon. She didn't even pin her ears when her neighbor stuck it's head over the wall.


Haha I'm surprised she hasn't foaled yet. I thought it would be today. How many days late can a mare go after their due date?


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Over 4 weeks.....Although I wouldn't say this one will go that long. I know of a mare that almost went to 13 months. I don't think that minis go quite as long though.

It cracked me up hearing that guy singing when he was feeding the horses!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

GMA100 said:


> Over 4 weeks.....Although I wouldn't say this one will go that long. I know of a mare that almost went to 13 months. I don't think that minis go quite as long though.


Oh wow, I didn't know horses can go this long past their due date. Can't they run into complications the longer they take to foal?



> It cracked me up hearing that guy singing when he was feeding the horses!


Oh I missed it lol.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

There can be complications no matter when a mare foals..


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

GMA100 said:


> There can be complications no matter when a mare foals..


Oh I see. :-o


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> Over 4 weeks.....Although I wouldn't say this one will go that long. I know of a mare that almost went to 13 months. I don't think that minis go quite as long though.
> 
> It cracked me up hearing that guy singing when he was feeding the horses!


Haha, he was talking to them feeding them blackberries too lol. I've been watching on and off all day. I hope she drops that baby soon


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

GMA100 is right that complications can happen no matter what but going over the due date a few weeks is usually nothing to worry about. There are exceptions to this of course, fescue toxicity being one of the worries but I'd say most good breeders already know about this and keep their pregnant mares safe from it. 

One of my qh mares went a couple of days shy of a full year one time, no complications, and that was the longest I ever had a mare hold onto one. 

You also have to consider that different people use different formulas to come up with a due date. Mine was always 11 months and 10 days after the last breeding where as some people will calculate from the first day.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Every time I've watched the video I've thought WTH is that blob of something in the back corner of her stall. Tonight I saw her licking on it and finally figured out it was a mineral block. DUH! How dumb am I anyway? LOL


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Ahh I'm so nervous she'll have it when I'm not watching!!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> GMA100 is right that complications can happen no matter what but going over the due date a few weeks is usually nothing to worry about. There are exceptions to this of course, fescue toxicity being one of the worries but I'd say most good breeders already know about this and keep their pregnant mares safe from it.
> 
> One of my qh mares went a couple of days shy of a full year one time, no complications, and that was the longest I ever had a mare hold onto one.
> 
> You also have to consider that different people use different formulas to come up with a due date. Mine was always 11 months and 10 days after the last breeding where as some people will calculate from the first day.


Can't it be strain full for the horse to carry the weight of their foal for that long? Not sure how much a mini foal weighs but I was told a regular foal is easily 70lbs.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Uze said:


> Ahh I'm so nervous she'll have it when I'm not watching!!


That's what I think will happen too. We will all be sleeping when she foals lol.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

She is really restless.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

She is laying down!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

laying on her side


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm starting to understand what expecting mare owners go through. Watched the mare on her side, she flicked her tail, I got excited for one second. Then she promptly rolls and gets a good scratch, then gets up and starts munching on her hay. Darn mare knows everybody's watching her. LOL


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess she is waiting for us to stop watching.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> Can't it be strain full for the horse to carry the weight of their foal for that long? Not sure how much a mini foal weighs but I was told a regular foal is easily 70lbs.


Maybe if the mare was getting huge you could worry but this mare in particular doesn't seem to be. 

My minis were 20 lbs. or less at birth. One in particular I remember, probably because it was the first, weighed in at 18 lbs and was 12" tall. You could tuck them into one arm and carry them around. LOL This mare looks to be a little larger than mine but looks can be deceiving on camera.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Celeste said:


> She is really restless.


She's been restless since Thursday night. Maybe she is bored and needs a companion with her in the stall. But obviously her F/T companion will be her baby when it comes.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Maybe if the mare was getting huge you could worry but this mare in particular doesn't seem to be.
> 
> My minis were 20 lbs. or less at birth. One in particular I remember, probably because it was the first, weighed in at 18 lbs and was 12" tall. You could tuck them into one arm and carry them around. LOL This mare looks to be a little larger than mine but looks can be deceiving on camera.


Oh I see, that makes sense. 

I didn't realize mini foals were that light.

This mini mare though looks pretty big for a mini, despite her being pregnant. But like you said, it's hard to tell looking through a camera and not seeing her in person.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

These stalls must have been custom made, it's cute watching the minis scratching each other through their window that they have. All 3 of them seem quite close to each other.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm glad I didn't stay up half the night watching her...........


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm beginning to think that she is pregnant with hay. She sure puts a lot of it away!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

She looks like she could be giving birth at any moment.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, she's been laying down constantly, and her vulva looks super swollen. She looks very uncomfortable. She looks like she could be in labor


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I also saw her rolling a bit earlier. Maybe trying to get the foal in position??


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

This is cool. I'll have to leave this on all day. I can't believe I happened to be home and have nothing going on today.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Both mares from both vids are lating down, looking uncomfertable.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

ThatRoanHorse said:


> Both mares from both vids are lating down, looking uncomfertable.


Haha, I've seen a few cases where a mare pops out her baby after other mares start having theirs! Like popcorn. I haven't been watching the other ones, but this one on the thread here I think will go fairly soon.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

DH thinks that watching a horse give birth on live cam is an odd pastime :lol:

"Watching a horse give birth on live cam? You guys..."

Me: "What?" :rofl:


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

This makes me want to get a cam to just watch my horses every day life haha I'm so antsy every time she lays down though!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I wasn't aware the other two were pregnant as well?

ETA: I thought they were just her companions


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

This is brilliant. What a great idea!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

One of the mares on the second cam is laying down, doing a lot of shifting around and seems to be grunting/stretching a bit. Don't know anything about foaling, just observing.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I was watching for a bit this morning and have to say that I'm impressed how well these minis are looked after. 

It's fun watching the minis behave when the person doing morning chores is going about business. The minis get quite excited and lots of hellos over the wall to their neighbours lol.

Seeing horses first thing in the morning before chores are started is one of the greatest feelings I've ever experienced. It's a feeling that I sorely miss .


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I wasn't aware the other two were pregnant as well?
> 
> ETA: I thought they were just her companions


I don't think the other two are pregnant, I think one is a gelding. But you can tell that one of the two is related to Princess because of the same white mane and black forelock.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I thought one of the ones in the stall with two was pregnant, knew the other wasn't because it was way to skinny to be. Also noticed there was a good bit of shoving around and a little bit of rearing from the one, so not surprised if he's a gelding.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> But you can tell that one of the two is related to Princess because of the same white mane and black forelock.


Similar pinto markings never indicate a definite close relation ;-)

They just have similar coat color genetics and expression of tobiano -which is completely random and unpredictable 

We had a tobiano pinto mare and none of her foals had markings that had any similarities to her own (and only one of those 4 foals were even marked with a tobiano pattern, none of them were marked in a similar way to each other as well)


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I thought one of the ones in the stall with two was pregnant, knew the other wasn't because it was way to skinny to be. Also noticed there was a good bit of shoving around and a little bit of rearing from the one, so not surprised if he's a gelding.


Haha I notice them two pushing and shoving here and there. They're still very cute though and fun to watch.

In the morning, I saw them having a meet and greet with Princess.

When one's stall gets mucked, the others peak to watch for entertainment lol.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> Similar pinto markings never indicate a definite close relation ;-)
> 
> They just have similar coat color genetics and expression of tobiano -which is completely random and unpredictable
> 
> We had a tobiano pinto mare and none of her foals had markings that had any similarities to her own (and only one of those 4 foals were even marked with a tobiano pattern, none of them were marked in a similar way to each other as well)


Oh I didn't know this, thanks. But that one with the same markings looks an awful lot like Princess.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah I saw them visiting with her through the gap earlier. Managed to catch those two like this. :grin:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Yeah I saw them visiting with her through the gap earlier. Managed to catch those two like this. :grin:
> View attachment 874570


Hehe they're very cute. These two seem very close.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Celeste said:


> I'm beginning to think that she is pregnant with hay. She sure puts a lot of it away!


 @Celeste, I was watching this morning and thinking "Is she really pregnant or does she just look it because they are stuffing her full of hay?" LOL


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> @Celeste, I was watching this morning and thinking "Is she really pregnant or does she just look it because they are stuffing her full of hay?" LOL


Aren't pregnant mares suppose to be fed more though? Doesn't the baby require more food?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

hoofpic said:


> i don't think the other two are pregnant, i think one is a gelding. But you can tell that one of the two is related to princess because of the same white mane and black forelock.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> Aren't pregnant mares suppose to be fed more though? Doesn't the baby require more food?


Well yes but you have to draw a fine line with minis because they are so prone to founder. I am not in the least saying my way is the only right way but I tended to go with better quality rather than more quantity when it came to my mare. For instance I added a supplement to her normal rations and then gave her a grass/alfalfa mixed hay instead of just grass. I didn't really increase her portions because she would eat until her stomach exploded if you let her. She hasn't had a foal in years but she still looks as pregnant as this mare does with very limited food. LOL 

I'd show you a picture of her and one of her babies but for some reason photobucket shuts down my satellite connection every dang time I try to go to it and I don't have those pictures on my computer.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> View attachment 874586


That looks like the paint mare at my barn that i used to ride.:cowboy:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She's never lived in Canada. LOL I was just showing you a white mane/black forelock combo.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Well yes but you have to draw a fine line with minis because they are so prone to founder.


True



> I am not in the least saying my way is the only right way but I tended to go with better quality rather than more quantity when it came to my mare. For instance I added a supplement to her normal rations and then gave her a grass/alfalfa mixed hay instead of just grass. I didn't really increase her portions because she would eat until her stomach exploded if you let her. She hasn't had a foal in years but she still looks as pregnant as this mare does with very limited food. LOL
> 
> I'd show you a picture of her and one of her babies but for some reason photobucket shuts down my satellite connection every dang time I try to go to it and I don't have those pictures on my computer.


That makes sense. But I think the hay that these minis are getting seem to be really good quality, just judging from what we see in the cams. 

The quality of the hay makes all the difference IMO. Horses just absorb the nutrients so much better than cheaper hay.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Hoofpic said:


> That looks like the paint mare at my barn that i used to ride.:cowboy:


I know, but I bet if we put both mares together it would be hard to tell them apart haha. White mane and black forelock is a stunning combination.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> True
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree that it looks like very nice hay, my only observation was they are giving her a lot of it.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Agree that it looks like very nice hay, my only observation was they are giving her a lot of it.


Yes she does seem to be eating an awful lot, but I don't think she normally eats this much. I bet once she foals, she gets cut back. She's definitely getting more than her neighbours and she's eating just as much as a regular full sized horse is lol.

I just noticed the minis are eating another meal lol, they must be fed 3 times a day. Must be nice.

Aren't minis suppose to only eat 2 flakes a day (1 flake per meal)? lol. I know the mini at our barn gets 2 flakes a day, 3-4 when the weather gets really cold in winter.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've got 3 minis and they share 4 flakes a day divided into 2 meals. I have some hay though that comes off in really small flakes so when I'm in a bale of that they each get 1 flake per feeding.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> I've got 3 minis and they share 4 flakes a day divided into 2 meals. I have some hay though that comes off in really small flakes so when I'm in a bale of that they each get 1 flake per feeding.


Makes sense. The only thing that I can think of is that the minis in the stalls are fed a different type of hay, explaining for that much hay. But generally minis are pretty chubby with big bellies. I don't think I've ever seen a lean mini before lol.

Not even Fly eats that much in a day lol. I know she's not pregnant either but still.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not usually on the computer during the day. Do they ever let her out or are they keeping her in 24/7?


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> I'm not usually on the computer during the day. Do they ever let her out or are they keeping her in 24/7?


I've never seen them let her out in the daytime. :|

From what I see on their FB page, they let out other minis during the day but perhaps not Princess cause she's pregnant?


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> I've never seen them let her out in the daytime. :|
> 
> From what I see on their FB page, they let out other minis during the day but perhaps not Princess cause she's pregnant?


One time I saw a dude come in and clean, and he was wearing thick winter clothes. I also saw them open up the doors to whatever building she's in, and it looked super windy. I wonder if it's very cold where they are, and they don't want to risk her foaling outside in that weather?


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Uze said:


> One time I saw a dude come in and clean, and he was wearing thick winter clothes. I also saw them open up the doors to whatever building she's in, and it looked super windy. I wonder if it's very cold where they are, and they don't want to risk her foaling outside in that weather?


That's what I think too, it is winter there and the latest pics looks really cold and snowy.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Might have something going on. I think she's just resting but not sure. Regardless she's cute so why not check in?


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Might have something going on. I think she's just resting but not sure. Regardless she's cute so why not check in?


Everytime I check in, she's always eating lol.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> Everytime I check in, she's always eating lol.


Lol. When I said that she was laid completely out flat on her side and the side of her barrel was moving around like baby was shifting. She got up and down a couple times, rolled once, and was flicking her tail around. :eek_color: 

I've been kinda stalking her off and on all day, lol.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Lol. When I said that she was laid completely out flat on her side and the side of her barrel was moving around like baby was shifting. She got up and down a couple times, rolled once, and was flicking her tail around. :eek_color:
> 
> I've been kinda stalking her off and on all day, lol.


Sounds like she's pretty close! For some reason, I always miss the best parts. 

I do enjoy watching her visit her pals next door and they will argue a bit when food comes lol.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> Sounds like she's pretty close! For some reason, I always miss the best parts.
> 
> I do enjoy watching her visit her pals next door and they will argue a bit when food comes lol.


Well besides sleeping she's basically just been walking around and eating since. :grin:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I must say doing your foal watch on a computer monitor is much more comfy than camping out at the barn like I used to do it. However, it not as exciting. LOL


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

JCnGrace said:


> I must say doing your foal watch on a computer monitor is much more comfy than camping out at the barn like I used to do it. However, it not as exciting. LOL


I think we've gotten a little taste of how you guys feel though. She keeps making me nervous, lol


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Well besides sleeping she's basically just been walking around and eating since. :grin:


It's so exhausting, all that eating lol. Horses have such an easy life, eat, sleep, play.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Poor girl looks so miserable.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh, they put her in the other stall. She's HUGE! How long is she going to hold onto that foal?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

GMA100 said:


> Poor girl looks so miserable.


I know. Whenever she stretches out on her side she just huffs like, "Ugh, I am so done with this!" Lol



horseluvr2524 said:


> Oh, they put her in the other stall. She's HUGE! How long is she going to hold onto that foal?


Yeah I noticed that they switched them. Sunny and Calamity are in the one she was in before. I've been keeping this pulled up, keep worrying about missing something, but she's holding onto that little hostage of hers tight.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

GMA100 said:


> Poor girl looks so miserable.


Why do you think this.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Oh, they put her in the other stall. She's HUGE! How long is she going to hold onto that foal?


I could be wrong, but shouldnt Princess have been in the stall on the right (cam #2) in the first place. Its a bit smaller but the other has two minis. Two minis should have more space.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

GMA100 said:


> Poor girl looks so miserable.


She will be greatly rewarded after when she does finally foal.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

This is what I mean by looking so over this when she lays down, lol


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> Why do you think this.


Because she looks miserable. lol. She was laying on her side like a dying horse.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> This is what I mean by looking so over this when she lays down, lol
> [iurl="http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=874874&d=1489704415"]
> 
> 
> ...


Oh but isnt that normal? Maybe this mini lacks energy.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

GMA100 said:


> Hoofpic said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think this.
> ...


She must be tired. Maybe the foal inside is using up all her energy lol


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

got this from their FB page, she looks so be coming up close but may be a few days away.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I think she's in labor, she's been very restless for the past hour, whinnying, rubbing on the walls and seeming to try to push once in awhile.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm probably wrong. Staff came in and cleaned the stall, and they didn't seem to act like anything was up. Maybe that's just her being uncomfortable from being so pregnant.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

gottatrot said:


> I'm probably wrong. Staff came in and cleaned the stall, and they didn't seem to act like anything was up. Maybe that's just her being uncomfortable from being so pregnant.


I think all of us have called her being in labor during this :grin: Don't worry about it.

Right now I can't get the video to load so can't watch it. It's killing me! :?


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I think all of us have called her being in labor during this :grin: Don't worry about it.
> 
> Right now I can't get the video to load so can't watch it. It's killing me! :?


I got the video to load, but she's eating right now.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh my god she's really holding on to that baby!! I hope she lets it go soon, though. A regular horse going past the due date isn't that worrisome, but minis are more prone to birthing issues. Hope she'll be ok


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> I got the video to load, but she's eating right now.


I've got it right now, but unfortunately will be without internet connection most of the day. I'm just hoping and praying that I don't miss it. inkunicorn::blueunicorn:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Uze said:


> Oh my god she's really holding on to that baby!! I hope she lets it go soon, though. A regular horse going past the due date isn't that worrisome, but minis are more prone to birthing issues. Hope she'll be ok


Maybe she's not quite ready yet? :-?


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I've got it right now, but unfortunately will be without internet connection most of the day. I'm just hoping and praying that I don't miss it. inkunicorn::blueunicorn:


I have her in the back while I'm working, hoping something happens today :grin:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> I have her in the back while I'm working, hoping something happens today :grin:


Me too, just not while I'm not watching! Hoping she won't be sneaky :lol:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Just because someone mentioned never seeing a lean mini, I thought I'd toss this in. This was my sister's mini-gelding (standing next to his best bud, the 19h Percheron):









And every mare but one that I've bred managed to wait until no one was looking/present to foal - one in an unwatched span of 30 minutes. The one where I was present had complications and I had to reach in and reposition the foal!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Me too, just not while I'm not watching! Hoping she won't be sneaky :lol:


I still think she foals when we are all sleeping :grin:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Change said:


> Just because someone mentioned never seeing a lean mini, I thought I'd toss this in. This was my sister's mini-gelding (standing next to his best bud, the 19h Percheron):
> 
> View attachment 875018
> 
> ...


Aww thanks so much for the pic, the mini foal is really tiny.

I have a dumb question, are miniature horses horses with birth defects? Like midgets to humans.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

No - minis aren't a product of dwarfism. They are a true bred - and a well bred mini should have the same conformation as a full sized horse but be under 36" (I think that's the standard's max height). Derringer - the mini posted above, was 32". He's 15 y/o in the picture above.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Change said:


> No - minis aren't a product of dwarfism. They are a true bred - and a well bred mini should have the same conformation as a full sized horse but be under 36" (I think that's the standard's max height). Derringer - the mini posted above, was 32". He's 15 y/o in the picture above.


Thanks for clearing that up. I didn't know this but good to know now.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I didn't know this but good to know now.


There ARE dwarves, though. But in my opinion, ones with real dwarfism should never be bred. 

Also, lots of minis are fit, especially if they are show minis.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

While we're on the subject, I like to think I keep my girl in decent shape. haha








(Sorry, any chance to share her I like to take ;-) )

She's a bit of a chub during winter, but all that hair doesn't help haha

Any reputable mini breeder will avoid any horses with dwarfism. They have many health problems and are very expensive to upkeep. I think the subject is fascinating and I looked into it extensively before I bought my mini. If you want more info on the subject Lil' Beginnings is an excellent source Dwarfism in Miniatures - Lil Beginnings Miniature Horse Talk Forums Dwarfism is now testable too, which I find cool.

ANYWAYS... I'm just dying for this mare to pop! She was kicking her belly and stretching her legs a while ago and I thought "OOOH IT'S GONNA HAPPEN!!!"... but not yet.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Uze said:


> There ARE dwarves, though. But in my opinion, ones with real dwarfism should never be bred.
> 
> Also, lots of minis are fit, especially if they are show minis.


Oh okay thank you. :smile:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

KLJcowgirl said:


> ANYWAYS... I'm just dying for this mare to pop! She was kicking her belly and stretching her legs a while ago and I thought "OOOH IT'S GONNA HAPPEN!!!"... but not yet.


Oh I missed it! I always miss the best parts! I'm really wanting her to finally foal too lol.

Your mini is very cute.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Looks like she's starting to get that kind of pointed look, doesn't it? Or am I seeing things? Lol

I know she isn't like full blown dropped and ready to go, just looks like some subtle change.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

She is just waiting until she is sure that I am not watching..........


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Looks like she's starting to get that kind of pointed look, doesn't it? Or am I seeing things? Lol
> 
> I know she isn't like full blown dropped and ready to go, just looks like some subtle change.


I'm surprised that she hasn't foaled yet, her due date was last Friday.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> I'm surprised that she hasn't foaled yet, her due date was last Friday.


"Due date" is just an average. She could still hold out for another week or more. 

Unlike people, you cannot induce labor on a mare even if she is "past due" since the date we set as their "due date" most times doesn't match the "done date" and there is a very high risk of an induced labor producing a premie foal who needs a considerable amount of vet care early on. When the foal is finished maturing (lungs are the last to mature), signals will be sent to the mare and she will choose a time to foal. It is believed that the foal chooses the day (when they are finally finished baking- some bake quickly and others simmer for much longer than we want to wait) and the mare chooses the hour. 

Miniatures typically foal much sooner than their full size counterparts (shorter gestation). I don't feel like looking up the average gestational length for minis but there are plenty that carry much longer than the average. Just like some full size horses have carried longer than a full year before having a healthy foal.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> "Due date" is just an average. She could still hold out for another week or more.
> 
> Unlike people, you cannot induce labor on a mare even if she is "past due" since the date we set as their "due date" most times doesn't match the "done date" and there is a very high risk of an induced labor producing a premie foal who needs a considerable amount of vet care early on. When the foal is finished maturing (lungs are the last to mature), signals will be sent to the mare and she will choose a time to foal. It is believed that the foal chooses the day (when they are finally finished baking- some bake quickly and others simmer for much longer than we want to wait) and the mare chooses the hour.
> 
> Miniatures typically foal much sooner than their full size counterparts (shorter gestation). I don't feel like looking up the average gestational length for minis but there are plenty that carry much longer than the average. Just like some full size horses have carried longer than a full year before having a healthy foal.


I find the cooking comparisons quite amusing.

Just wanted to say my first timer 2 year old ewe lambed ON her due date (3/13). I was actually shocked lol!

I wasn't sure if this thread was against forum rules or not but it's still up so guess it's good. If you google the barn name they have a website and you can see the details.

Hard to tell over the cam but she just doesn't look that ready to me..

And man, not to insult the barn's care but that mare is a PIG. I don't think I've ever seen her stall clean lol.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> I find the cooking comparisons quite amusing.
> 
> Just wanted to say my first timer 2 year old ewe lambed ON her due date (3/13). I was actually shocked lol!
> 
> ...


You're right she's a pig. I watched a young man clean her stall about 1:00 a.m. EST.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh and while he didn't fuss at her for using the middle of stall and then scattering it everywhere as soon as he got next door I heard him tell the two that were in the next stall that they were messy. LOL


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^Love it.

I'm guessing if she's THAT messy she's messy heavily pregnant or no, at least he's cutting her some slack lol!

I'd feel so weird with live cameras in my stalls. I'd forget they were their then run in to check and make sure I didn't accidentally broadcast something embarrasing! lol


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> "Due date" is just an average. She could still hold out for another week or more.
> 
> Unlike people, you cannot induce labor on a mare even if she is "past due" since the date we set as their "due date" most times doesn't match the "done date" and there is a very high risk of an induced labor producing a premie foal who needs a considerable amount of vet care early on. When the foal is finished maturing (lungs are the last to mature), signals will be sent to the mare and she will choose a time to foal. It is believed that the foal chooses the day (when they are finally finished baking- some bake quickly and others simmer for much longer than we want to wait) and the mare chooses the hour.
> 
> Miniatures typically foal much sooner than their full size counterparts (shorter gestation). I don't feel like looking up the average gestational length for minis but there are plenty that carry much longer than the average. Just like some full size horses have carried longer than a full year before having a healthy foal.


Oh I see, well I just hope the baby doesn't run into any complications. I'm a bit worried. :-? My guess is she foals within a week from today.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Yogiwick said:
> 
> 
> > I find the cooking comparisons quite amusing.
> ...


I saw the girls cleaning her stall a few days ago, they clean the stalls really well. I was plesantly surprised.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I am *never* going to breed any of my horses now. It's WAY to stressful!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

In case you guys are still interested, because I know GMA asked, this is dad:









I think his name is Sweetwaters Thunderbolt


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> In case you guys are still interested, because I know GMA asked, this is dad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Princess dad?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> Thats Princess dad?


It's the stallion she's bred to


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cute daddy! I know the baby is going to be adorable, if it ever decides to come! 
I think Princess is enjoying tormenting all the people watching her......


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm convinced now-she's not pregnant, she just has a massive hay belly!

Just kidding... I hope


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

How much can a horse eat? A mini at that! She almost eats more than my four in a day!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

It probably looks like more than it is. I've had my horse go through a 100lb bale in five days... that's 20lbs a day!

They can put away a LOT. When pregnant or cold especially.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

In defense of Princess ie the pig thing, so are mine. I cleaned their dry lot 2 days ago, yesterday it was raining, and today their lot looked like I'd never cleaned it ever. Maybe they all poop a lot.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> In defense of Princess ie the pig thing, so are mine. I cleaned their dry lot 2 days ago, yesterday it was raining, and today their lot looked like I'd never cleaned it ever. Maybe they all poop a lot.


There were a few times we considered that they maybe just shouldn't eat as it was all just coming right back out XD

Some are neat...some are not. Luckily most are in between.

And yeah I honestly don't expect a heavily pregnant mare who is in all day to NOT make a mess.

The original comment was in jest, I'm sure they clean her stall plenty and bed it properly, just every time I see it it's a mess! And she drags her hay everywhere....and poops on it....and pees non stop. Granted, I'm not sure I'd be any better in that position lol!

The breeding farm I used to work at had a good 2 ft of shavings in the foaling stalls. DREADED cleaning those. But it does the trick for the horses haha.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think she's that messy because the poop is still near where it landed. My mare Amore's poop looks like it fell from the sky like confetti. She both walks around as it's coming out, and also walks through every pile and spreads it around. 

This place is very dedicated to the horses...I've seen them cleaning the stall at 11 pm west coast time, 5 am west coast time, and lots of other times during the day. They also feed very frequently.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^That's THE worst. You can't even pick it up right!

Yes I've heard people say that. Gonna be honest that I probably would not be quite that dedicated lol. During the day sure but if I go out at night I'm gonna be in my PJs with a flashlight type deal. I wonder what their schedule is for checks in person during the night? With the cameras they don't need to go out too much.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I know Yogi, Majik was very neat until Cherry came into his life and since she pooped everywhere he gave up trying to stay neat and joined her. Little Miss then had poor examples for parents. LOL


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

My pregnant mares still had access to their run-outs (12x12 stall and 16x48 runs) but would poop and pee in their straw and shavings in the stall rather than step outside and use the run. I used to get so frustrated with them! And, of course, they always waited until I wasn't at the barn to foal! I could be gone 30 minutes and come back to find a baby wobbling around, still damp from birth!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Wasn't that aggravating Change? Some of my mares didn't seem to care if I was around or not but others were very sneaky. One time after spending the night up and checking on Grace every 30 minutes I came to the house to eat some breakfast. My niece called to tell me her mare had foaled during the night and I was looking out the sliding glass doors and see a little red and white blob next to Gracie. Afraid I was quite rude to my niece and hung up on her then went flying up to the barn. LOL Out of her 4 foals I only caught her giving birth once.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> It's the stallion she's bred to


Oh okay, very cute. I think the baby will look very similar to both.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

gottatrot said:


> This place is very dedicated to the horses...I've seen them cleaning the stall at 11 pm west coast time, 5 am west coast time, and lots of other times during the day. They also feed very frequently.


Yes they sure are. I would be doing the same, minis or full size horses. Some barns could look up to these guys for horse care.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

This just does not look comfortable in any way, shape, or form haha


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

KLJcowgirl said:


> This just does not look comfortable in any way, shape, or form haha


Poor Princess, she must be exhausted lol.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I check back every day for a couple minutes. I can't wait to see that hay baby! I wonder if it will be alfalfa? Maybe bermuda? Or timothy? What about oat?

:lol:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I check back every day for a couple minutes. I can't wait to see that hay baby! I wonder if it will be alfalfa? Maybe bermuda? Or timothy? What about oat?
> 
> :lol:


Haha, according to their FB page, her water is getting fuller but still not tight yet. So we are at least moving in the right direction.

Hoping it happens this week so she can start being a busy mom and less sleeping


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^What?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> ^What?


I think they meant "bag" not "water" implying the udder is filling but not quite full. I also think they meant that the mare will sleep less with a baby to monitor... that is how I read their post at least ;-)


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

LOl I think he may have meant her udders are getting fuller.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

LOL It's almost 10 pm out there in the Pacific Northwest and the young man is trimming feet and singing while he does it.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You guys are missing all the excitement. Princess is PO'd at the mini tied in front of her stall getting it's feet trimmed, squealing, pawing and kicking. When she does that there's another mini behind her that tries to climb over the back wall, then she gets even madder. It had both front legs hanging into her stall, the walls must not be very high. I think she's entered the grumpy stage of pregnancy.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> You guys are missing all the excitement. Princess is PO'd at the mini tied in front of her stall getting it's feet trimmed, squealing, pawing and kicking. When she does that there's another mini behind her that tries to climb over the back wall, then she gets even madder. It had both front legs hanging into her stall, the walls must not be very high. I think she's entered the grumpy stage of pregnancy.


OH is that what all the chaos is? LOL I was watching for the past 10mins and wondering what the heck is going on lol. 

There is a mini on the outside of the stalls and the minis are exchanging hellos and Princess is getting all rumbustious lol


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

That was very funny. Boy was she mad. 
I hope it will put her into labor!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Princess is bossing the other two around lol


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Did you catch the guy checking out her Va Jay Jay? LOL He said it looks the same.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It's wearing me out watching him do his chores.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> It's wearing me out watching him do his chores.


Why?

Anyways, has anyone been able to tell if Calamity and Sunny are mares or geldings? I think the chocolate brown is a gelding and the other is a mare.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

man I'm kinda getting that giraffe vibe here..lol come on baby *jeopardy theme plays*


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Did you catch the guy checking out her Va Jay Jay? LOL He said it looks the same.


lol ya I saw that.

Tell Princess to stop holding onto the baby, let it out :blueunicorn:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> Why?
> 
> Anyways, has anyone been able to tell if Calamity and Sunny are mares or geldings? I think the chocolate brown is a gelding and the other is a mare.


Because he's walked back and forth umpteen times. Plus I don't have that much energy by 10:00 p.m. Beware of getting old Hoofpic! LOL


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bummer! I missed all the drama..... Missus seems to be "sunken in" around her tail.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Because he's walked back and forth umpteen times. Plus I don't have that much energy by 10:00 p.m. Beware of getting old Hoofpic! LOL


lol I see.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Why?
> 
> Anyways, has anyone been able to tell if Calamity and Sunny are mares or geldings? I think the chocolate brown is a gelding and the other is a mare.


I stalked their page. Both are mares/fillies (2 years old). I think they are half sisters (same sire) and Princess is expecting a foal from the same stallion that sired Calamity and Sunny (I do know that Sunny has the same sire as the foal growing inside Princess). Also, they don't have an immediate blood relation to Princess. Princess is not a mother of either filly and is also not a sister.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

This is why I love babies so much. SO CUTE!!!

Why don't we have a mama and foal thread on here? Should we create one? Anyways, I will post here for now.

This is one solid mama.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> I stalked their page. Both are mares/fillies (2 years old). I think they are half sisters (same sire) and Princess is expecting a foal from the same stallion that sired Calamity and Sunny (I do know that Sunny has the same sire as the foal growing inside Princess). Also, they don't have an immediate blood relation to Princess. Princess is not a mother of either filly and is also not a sister.


Oh haha! Well regardless they are all very cute. I just wanna see this baby mini!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Her tail is raised and she is straining. Could just need to pee............


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Celeste said:


> Her tail is raised and she is straining. Could just need to pee............


I think she's close, very close. She seems uncomfortable tonight.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I know I should go to bed, but I'm really afraid of missing it tonight!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I know I should go to bed, but I'm really afraid of missing it tonight!


I still have some time to watch, I wonder if it's going to happen tonight. Doubt it, but you never know.

She's getting grain now :eek_color:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

She is noticably bigger today than lately. She looks wider around the flank.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

According to the last owner update she is progressing, but her bag still is not full yet.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> According to the last owner update she is progressing, but her bag still is not full yet.


Oh darn


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Come on, hay baby! Errr... grain baby?

I'm sorry. I know it's old and probably starting to smell like cheese. I just can't help myself! :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that when she's eating hay she stuffs her cheeks full and looks like a hamster?LOL


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hoofpic said:


> Why?
> 
> Anyways, has anyone been able to tell if Calamity and Sunny are mares or geldings? I think the chocolate brown is a gelding and the other is a mare.


If you look on their website they are both mares. Whoops, didn't see that had been answered...

For an experienced mom I would expect her to have a ways to go if her udders not even full yet, but stranger things have happened


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> If you look on their website they are both mares. Whoops, didn't see that had been answered...
> 
> For an experienced mom I would expect her to have a ways to go if her udders not even full yet, but stranger things have happened


Oh I see.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She's looking pretty miserable and was biting her side a few minutes ago. She's close, just don't know how close. :/ ?


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> She's looking pretty miserable and was biting her side a few minutes ago. She's close, just don't know how close. :/ ?


Poor muffin cakes 

Is it sore or painful when a mare is about to foal?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Poor muffin cakes
> 
> Is it sore or painful when a mare is about to foal?


Late term pregnancy as a whole is 24/7 discomfort and soreness, tossing and turning trying to find a more comfortable position all the while your organs are being used as punching bags. Stomach is squeezed, bladder is incredibly compressed which then requires frequent urinating and even lungs are pressed upon. 

Early labor has other additional discomforts and pains. Abdominal contractions are no joy, especially as they escalate in intensity building up to pushing the foal out. Pressure in the hindquarters as the baby reaches the womb's exit, and everything stretches larger than you could possibly imagine.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Omg she just did THE cutest little stretch. All the way down big belly and all. Like a little ballerina with the dainty feet. I totally had a "squeee!" moment.

I do not need a mini. I do not need a mini. I do not need a mini...


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> I do not need a mini. I do not need a mini. I do not need a mini...


I _DO_. So interested to see what color the foal will be.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Omg she just did THE cutest little stretch. All the way down big belly and all. Like a little ballerina with the dainty feet. I totally had a "squeee!" moment.
> 
> I do not need a mini. I do not need a mini. I do not need a mini...


Sure ya do! LOL


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I suppose I could stick it in with the sheep.... maybe my mother wouldn't notice? XD


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

:eek_color: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh camera down!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

It's back up now


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

She looks tired!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I haven't seen her lay flat out like that before.
Of course, does she have to put her head in her pee spot?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I never know the songs that guy sings. Wonder if he takes requests? LOL


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Maybe Princess foals this weekend? She's already 2 weeks overdue lol.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Maybe Princess foals this weekend? She's already 2 weeks overdue lol.


She might or she might not. The foal isn't overdue, it is still baking because it isn't done yet. It is just taking longer to finish than the average but there are lots of healthy foals that are born far past the "due date". In full grown horses, sometimes foals are born more than a month past the "due date". Foal watch is not for the faint of heart nor for the impatient ;-)


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> She might or she might not. The foal isn't overdue, it is still baking because it isn't done yet. It is just taking longer to finish than the average but there are lots of healthy foals that are born far past the "due date". In full grown horses, sometimes foals are born more than a month past the "due date". Foal watch is not for the faint of heart nor for the impatient ;-)


We are all just wanting to see what the baby looks like :smile:

But yes the baby will come when it's ready and it's not ready yet.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thought I might have missed the foaling.

Nope! lol.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Thought I might have missed the foaling.
> 
> Nope! lol.


lol I keep thinking that too.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I had it sitting up on my laptop and was in the kitchen. My husband walked by and said, "Cute little baby horse," just to tease me. I went running over.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

The camera's down right now so I can't do my nightly check. LOL


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

It's back on, still nothing.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Camera is working again. Didn't look like I missed much, she's eating hay. SURPRISE! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Sounds like they're using some sort of air tool and now filing. I always liked to give my mares peace and quiet when they were due.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Sounds like they're using some sort of air tool and now filing. I always liked to give my mares peace and quiet when they were due.


Maybe they are trying to annoy the baby out of her!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

gottatrot said:


> I had it sitting up on my laptop and was in the kitchen. My husband walked by and said, "Cute little baby horse," just to tease me. I went running over.


lol:runninghorse2:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Do they even know when this horse was bred??? LOL!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Today is my birthday, come on out little baby!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

TimWhit91 said:


> Today is my birthday, come on out little baby!


Happy birthday


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

They have her back in her original stall so under camera 1.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

When will this mare ever foal????? I'm getting very impatient!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She's showing signs of being closer. I don't know why but I don't get as clear of a video from camera 1 but it looks like her belly has veed and looking slab sided. Has anyone else noticed this or is it because I'm looking at a blurry picture?


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I see it too @JCnGrace. it just seems hopeless, because all she does is eat!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> She's showing signs of being closer. I don't know why but I don't get as clear of a video from camera 1 but it looks like her belly has veed and looking slab sided. Has anyone else noticed this or is it because I'm looking at a blurry picture?


I agree that she is getting bigger too.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah, she's getting there it looks like. Hopefully sometime this week. I'm getting impatient too lol. 18 days over and counting..


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Yeah, she's getting there it looks like. Hopefully sometime this week. I'm getting impatient too lol. 18 days over and counting..


But it's 18 days of fun :loveshower:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Her water just broke!


----------



## BzooZu (Jan 12, 2014)

FINALLY! Its happening!

Edit: Well that was fast... about 3 minutes and the baby is out! YAY


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh my lord i missed it!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

It only took about 2 minutes, I got lucky.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I'VE HAD IT ON ALL DAY AND I MISSED IT!!!??? Congrats Princess!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

KLJcowgirl said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I'VE HAD IT ON ALL DAY AND I MISSED IT!!!??? Congrats Princess!


You can still watch him/her stand


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Haha, I am doing that now^^^ What a cutie pie!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I put it back to watch it.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

OOOHHH I had no idea you could do that with live videos... neat


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Filly!!!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

She is so cute!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Not going to stay white for long HAHAH!!

I can't decide if the neighbors are cute or annoying. I sort of want to punch them for the poor mom but they're just sooooo interested lol. Leave them alone pests! XD


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

When did she foal?!!! Ah of course I miss it lol. I just got home.

Did anyone here watch it live? Did it go smoothly?


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BzooZu said:


> FINALLY! Its happening!
> 
> Edit: Well that was fast... about 3 minutes and the baby is out! YAY


 How long did it take for the baby to stand? I find this is the cutest thing ever watching a foal take their first steps.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Not going to stay white for long HAHAH!!
> 
> I can't decide if the neighbors are cute or annoying. I sort of want to punch them for the poor mom but they're just sooooo interested lol. Leave them alone pests! XD


You mean Calamity and Sunny? Did they watch? lol they are funny.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> When did she foal?!!! Ah of course I miss it lol. I just got home.
> 
> Did anyone here watch it live? Did it go smoothly?





Hoofpic said:


> How long did it take for the baby to stand? I find this is the cutest thing ever watching a foal take their first steps.



She foaled about 3 hours ago, give or take (I watched it live). Everything went smooth, even though it took the filly a little longer than I thought it would to break out of the sac. Took 15 minutes or so I’d guess for her to stand up. Tried before that, just couldn’t get coordinated, lol. Her name is Little Hooves Crown Joule. Princess is kind of sore I think, they gave her meds.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes they watch the birth and every now and then they go back to watching.

And when I say watch I mean both heads through ears pricked completely focused right next to each other like a good show on TV, it's a little humiliating for poor momma lol!

As said you can put the timer back and rewatch it... was er 5 hours ago.


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

I missed it too! :-( But the baby sure is cute! I noticed something a little off on her front leg. Is that normal for newborns? Will she grow out of it?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Dang it. I missed it too. It is so cute!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Aww I missed it as well  Cute little baby!!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> She foaled about 3 hours ago, give or take (I watched it live). Everything went smooth, even though it took the filly a little longer than I thought it would to break out of the sac. Took 15 minutes or so I’d guess for her to stand up. Tried before that, just couldn’t get coordinated, lol. Her name is Little Hooves Crown Joule. Princess is kind of sore I think, they gave her meds.


Oh that's cute. Did the two minis next door stick their heads and watch when she was foaling? lol

This is Princess's third foal so I'm not surprised she may be a bit soar. 

Can a foal eat hay right away? They just watch mom and see what she eats right?

It's funny watching Princess not caring for her friends next door in sticking their heads through lol, shes very protective of her new baby.

I'm shocked that the baby looks very different from her mom. She's still very cute though. I wonder if she will get a darker coat as she gets older. Love that brown on the tail.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

You see, that's what I love about foals, they're standing within minutes from coming out of mamas tummy, eating right away, and literally running around the same day lol.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Oh that's cute. Did the two minis next door stick their heads and watch when she was foaling? lol
> 
> This is Princess's third foal so I'm not surprised she may be a bit soar.
> 
> ...


Of course the nosey neighbors were sticking their heads in during labor and foaling. I think it took them nearly an hour after the birth before they lost interest and took a nap. 

No, a foal cannot eat hay right away. They may nibble at hay but eating hay doesn't start until they are about 2 weeks old and even then it makes up very little of their diet. She has milk teeth right now. 

Good mommies are always cranky with nosey neighbors. 

I am not shocked that there is such a difference in the foal's looks. She has a much louder expression of tobiano and splash, maybe even a little frame as the blaze is quite horizontal at the eyes. All white/pinto markings are always a gamble on the loudness of expression, a foal inherits them but it is random on how loud or hidden those genetics will be. The only way the filly will get darker with age is with dirt/mud. Her white markings will not change but she will be very difficult to keep clean due to the massive amounts of white.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

LOL Calamity and Sunny, they keep spying on them two, they're just curious and want to see the new baby..Princess not liking it at all lol.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Well crap! Not only did I miss the foaling but they have the camera off right now so I can't even see it. As icing on the cake I decided to check out camera 2 because they did have it aimed in a way that you could see a tiny bit into Princess's stall and they changed the angle so that the "window" between the 2 stalls is no longer visible. Crap again! LOL


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> Of course the nosey neighbors were sticking their heads in during labor and foaling. I think it took them nearly an hour after the birth before they lost interest and took a nap.
> 
> No, a foal cannot eat hay right away. They may nibble at hay but eating hay doesn't start until they are about 2 weeks old and even then it makes up very little of their diet. She has milk teeth right now.
> 
> ...


These neighbors are EXTRA nosey haha. She was actually mad when the baby was over there and they were trying to sniff it but has been pretty tolerant. I guess she's used to them!

Isn't there a theory that homozygous tobiano tends to produce more extreme white? Just thinking as the father is tobiano as well as the mother..


----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

JCnGrace said:


> Well crap! Not only did I miss the foaling but they have the camera off right now so I can't even see it. As icing on the cake I decided to check out camera 2 because they did have it aimed in a way that you could see a tiny bit into Princess's stall and they changed the angle so that the "window" between the 2 stalls is no longer visible. Crap again! LOL


Go to https://m.facebook.com/LittleHoovesFarm/


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I still see them.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've never heard that theory Yogi but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I always heard paw prints were a good indicator. Our homozygous guy doesn't have what I would consider excessive white for a tobiano nor does he have a lot of paw prints. He threw foals at both ends of the pinto spectrum out of solid mares.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> Of course the nosey neighbors were sticking their heads in during labor and foaling. I think it took them nearly an hour after the birth before they lost interest and took a nap.


Little Hooves will most likely upload the video to their Youtube channel, I can't wait to see it.



> No, a foal cannot eat hay right away. They may nibble at hay but eating hay doesn't start until they are about 2 weeks old and even then it makes up very little of their diet. She has milk teeth right now.


Oh I didn't know this, but can't they eat grass?



> Good mommies are always cranky with nosey neighbors.


Yes.



> I am not shocked that there is such a difference in the foal's looks. She has a much louder expression of tobiano and splash, maybe even a little frame as the blaze is quite horizontal at the eyes. All white/pinto markings are always a gamble on the loudness of expression, a foal inherits them but it is random on how loud or hidden those genetics will be. The only way the filly will get darker with age is with dirt/mud. Her white markings will not change but she will be very difficult to keep clean due to the massive amounts of white.


But doesn't the dad look like Princess? The baby is cute though, but yes that white is going to be a lot of work to keep clean, even more work than keeping a gray horse clean.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It's working for me now @Maistjarna and @Celeste, Thank you!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

LOL, baby is fighting sleep and keeps jerking awake. She's cute. Mom's name should be Hoover and not Princess, you'd think she'd be ready for a good rest.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

lol the babies keeps making Princess squeal when she goes for milk.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I saw that, you'd think she'd be more tolerant for a 3rd time mom.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Princess must be soar. Poor girl.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Usually what hurts them when a newborn nurses is when their udder is really full and tight. Later on it can after the foal gets teeth and bites or they're really aggressive with head butting the udder but either one of those things usually earns them a bite on the butt from mama.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

*:loveshower:*

*Oh my goodness!!!!!! Baby looks like a goat kid! He's the cutest!* mg:  :faceshot:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> Isn't there a theory that homozygous tobiano tends to produce more extreme white? Just thinking as the father is tobiano as well as the mother..


That theory has a lot of holes in it to hold any water. The sire is homozygous tobiano and I am not sure what Princess is. There is a strong tendency for homozygous tobianos to have paw prints but that is not even accurate to determine zygosity. Most loud expressions of tobiano are actually the combination of tobiano with 1 or more "overo" genes. If the chest shield of flank are obliterated into white, the tobiano lost protecting those areas to an overo gene, most commonly due to splash. 

In the case of this filly, she is most certainly loudly expressing tobiano and splash. The splash is actually overriding the tobiano because it has covered the classic tobiano chest shield and the flank, both areas that tobiano works hard to keep dark no matter how loud the expression of tobiano. I also suspect the possibility of frame as the blaze spreads horizontal by the eyes.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

These guys are going to be super fun to watch in the morning! Can't wait!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Momma is hurting. Owner is worried, has called out the vet. He said something isn't right.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

It's to bad about Princess, hopefully she will be ok. Little "Crown Joule" is adorable! I love a Medicine hat!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, they know their horses well. I was watching, but would never have thought anything was wrong. But I've not been around a horse that has just foaled either.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Momma is hurting. Owner is worried, has called out the vet. He said something isn't right.


Oh, this sucks. I'm glad they are having the vet out. I bet the vet is coming out today.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Usually what hurts them when a newborn nurses is when their udder is really full and tight. Later on it can after the foal gets teeth and bites or they're really aggressive with head butting the udder but either one of those things usually earns them a bite on the butt from mama.


I see. Maybe this will be Princess's last foal? Hopefully she will be okay.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> Oh, this sucks. I'm glad they are having the vet out. I bet the vet is coming out today.


He's already been out to see them. I think they're testing Joule's antibodies, and they gave Princess something to relax her muscles. They're doing better I believe.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> He's already been out to see them. I think they're testing Joule's antibodies, and they gave Princess something to relax her muscles. They're doing better I believe.


Oh they must have been out during the middle of the night? lol 

Glad to hear Princess got some meds, I'm sure her fending off her friends isn't helping her distress either.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> Oh they must have been out during the middle of the night? lol
> 
> Glad to hear Princess got some meds, I'm sure her fending off her friends isn't helping her distress either.


I think it was like 4:30-5:00 AM their time.

I'm sure her friends aren't helping, as even when she was obviously hurting she kept getting up to drive them away. These people know what they're doing though. Everything is getting better now and that's all that matters. At least Joule has been strong and healthy through momma's issues.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Ah the baby is having a nap! So cute.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I can't get enough of these minis Calamity and Sunny. Princess keeps chasing them away and their heads pop right back in LOL.


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

She has got some really nosy neighbors!!:dance-smiley05:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Kriva said:


> She has got some really nosy neighbors!!:dance-smiley05:


They are her friends. Before the foal arrived, they would always visit and scratch each other. :grin:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I think it was like 4:30-5:00 AM their time.
> 
> I'm sure her friends aren't helping, as even when she was obviously hurting she kept getting up to drive them away. These people know what they're doing though. Everything is getting better now and that's all that matters. At least Joule has been strong and healthy through momma's issues.


I just hope Princess isn't getting too stressed out over her neighbours. I'm sure she would be biting and kicking if they were outside, hooves would be flying lol.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

lol. At least it's usual mama mare behavior. I wish she could get a stall where those two wouldn't bother her and the baby though.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

GMA100 said:


> lol. At least it's usual mama mare behavior. I wish she could get a stall where those two wouldn't bother her and the baby though.


But the neighbours are just curious lol.

Now we know why Calamity and Sunny are called the "terrible two" lol :grin:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

What happens when Princess wants to sleep? Is she going to stay up to watch her baby?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> What happens when Princess wants to sleep? Is she going to stay up to watch her baby?


Typically moms are light sleepers, it won't take much to wake her. She will sleep just not as soundly


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

After the newness wears off for her she'll be looking for babysitters. With my minis Cherry turned her foals over to Majik (the stallion) to watch and with my qh & paint mares it always ended up being Este who did all the babysitting besides having her own foal to watch over. She never got a break.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> Typically moms are light sleepers, it won't take much to wake her. She will sleep just not as soundly


Oh I see, I figured a mare's sleep changes once they have a baby.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

LOL these two minis are going to tire Princess out.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow that was fast, for those of you (including I) who missed it last night. I'm surprised no staff went in her stall to help. Anyways, it looks like it went real smooth. How does the baby break the membrane if a person isn't there to do it?






Description: You will see how scary it can be for a mare and foal to go unassisted. We almost lost this filly by asphyxiation. Shortly after the birth, the mare and foal have their vitals taken and all was well. Princess was especially sore, though, probably because she had no one to help with birthing. The vet was called later and examined mom and daughter. Both are healthy.

WOW it sounded serious, I had no idea that they almost lost this filly.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah Hoofpic it was pretty nerve wracking. I was watching live and kept mentally panicking because it just kept on and on. Princess wasn't going anywhere and baby couldn't get its nose uncovered. You could hear her huffing as she was trying to breath through the sac.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Yeah Hoofpic it was pretty nerve wracking. I was watching live and kept mentally panicking because it just kept on and on. Princess wasn't going anywhere and baby couldn't get its nose uncovered. You could hear her huffing as she was trying to breath through the sac.


I could be wrong but is this one of the reason why many breeders prefer to assist the mare in foal? So they can break open and discard the membrane? Cause I don't know if horses know that it needs to come off. I was watching the video and hoping Princess would rip a hole in it with her mouth. These membranes need to come off pretty much right away right?

That video was rough to watch, the poor baby was gasping for air for a good 4-5 minutes. Good thing Princess eventually got up to break free the membrane, do you think she knew?

Poor baby was gasping for air. 

I bet you were so relieved when you saw Princess got up, pulled the sac and it came off the baby's face.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

It's so cute watching Joules take leaps around the stall. She seems to love that blue bucket.

Has anyone figured out if Calamity and Sunny are mares or geldings?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Honestly it's better NOT to be involved though good to be around if need be for situations like that. I know mini's tend to have more foaling trouble then regular horses, I believe red bag birth specifically are an issue. The people who are in there from the get go without giving nature a chance to happen tend to create more problems. Be there to get involved if there's an issue but if there is not stay out of it. You usually don't need to help, the membrane should break on it's own- plenty of time I've gone out to the barn to little lambs dry and nursing! The problem is if you do need to intervene it often happens quickly.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> I could be wrong but is this one of the reason why many breeders prefer to assist the mare in foal? So they can break open and discard the membrane? Cause I don't know if horses know that it needs to come off. I was watching the video and hoping Princess would rip a hole in it with her mouth. These membranes need to come off pretty much right away right?
> 
> That video was rough to watch, the poor baby was gasping for air for a good 4-5 minutes. Good thing Princess eventually got up to break free the membrane, do you think she knew?
> 
> ...


Definitely! It was even more of a relief when she started moving around and trying to find her feet. 



Hoofpic said:


> It's so cute watching Joules take leaps around the stall. She seems to love that blue bucket.
> 
> Has anyone figured out if Calamity and Sunny are mares or geldings?


Both of them are 2yo fillies


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Is that Princess? Looks like it. This must be her 2nd baby.






It won't be long before the owners let Princess and Joules outside to run around like in this video. So exciting!!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Cute video. This is Princess' third foal. First two were colts.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Honestly it's better NOT to be involved though good to be around if need be for situations like that. I know mini's tend to have more foaling trouble then regular horses, I believe red bag birth specifically are an issue. The people who are in there from the get go without giving nature a chance to happen tend to create more problems. Be there to get involved if there's an issue but if there is not stay out of it. You usually don't need to help, the membrane should break on it's own- plenty of time I've gone out to the barn to little lambs dry and nursing! The problem is if you do need to intervene it often happens quickly.


That makes sense. Yes best to keep the people aside and only intervene if needed.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Definitely! It was even more of a relief when she started moving around and trying to find her feet.


We would have been all in tears had something happened to this poor fillie. Thank you god, she was okay.



> Both of them are 2yo fillies


Oh, I always thought they were geldings lol.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

It's so cute watching the baby nap and having a stretch.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Tonight she has been practicing her starting gate takeoffs, bucking, and the sideways spook. LOL


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

LOL Calamity and Sunny are so excited, Calamity is bucking and rearing wanting to see the baby. 

The baby is definitely curious about them two, probably asking mom why they keep popping their head through to stare lol.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Aww a gift for Princess.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

OMG!!!!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

The baby sure loves that blue bucket! Where is she getting water from? Chances are she can't get her little head in the bucket lol.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^That's the point. She doesn't need water yet as she has milk and you don't want her getting in the bucket as they can't always get out (they will play with it and literally get inside and get stuck).

Very cute pictures!! She doesn't look quite like a horse in the first one LOL love the second, pretty girl!

ETA- Uh oh..... already?? The second I turned the video on I see the baby nursing then suddenly very aggressively, mom gets rightfully annoyed and gives her a very gentle nip when she doesn't stop... baby kicks out, then stops nursing to back up and DOUBLE BARREL at mom's FACE.. then goes back to nursing. Princess I hope you get lots of carrots over the next 6 months, Humans- be prepared!! This is totally worth going back to see if you missed it!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> ^That's the point. She doesn't need water yet as she has milk and you don't want her getting in the bucket as they can't always get out (they will play with it and literally get inside and get stuck).
> 
> Very cute pictures!! She doesn't look quite like a horse in the first one LOL love the second, pretty girl!


Oh I had no idea that babies can get stuck in the water.

So a couple weeks before she's eating hay?

I can't wait until their first day outside (yes it will be recorded by them), can't wait! I just can't get enough watching this baby bucking, kicking and spinning around lol.



> ETA- Uh oh..... already?? The second I turned the video on I see the baby nursing then suddenly very aggressively, mom gets rightfully annoyed and gives her a very gentle nip when she doesn't stop... baby kicks out, then stops nursing to back up and DOUBLE BARREL at mom's FACE.. then goes back to nursing. Princess I hope you get lots of carrots over the next 6 months, Humans- be prepared!! This is totally worth going back to see if you missed it!


Ah when did this happen? LOL I musta missed it. 

So the baby was giving mom some attitude?

I did see Princess nip her on the butt earlier today when the baby kept wanting to go near the neighbours. Mom was standing right by them and bit her on the butt telling her to keep away lol.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Right when I posted my comment so if you go back to that time I think it would be view able. LOTS of attitude haha.

Yes you must baby proof the barn same as you would baby proof the house for a puppy or child.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

@Hoofpic, she's kind of a "mini me" of Fly.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Right when I posted my comment so if you go back to that time I think it would be view able. LOTS of attitude haha.
> 
> Yes you must baby proof the barn same as you would baby proof the house for a puppy or child.


Okay :smile:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

gottatrot said:


> @Hoofpic, she's kind of a "mini me" of Fly.


Who is, Princess? lol, she's a Fly mini. Fly loves minis, there was a mini at the old barn that was literally a carbon copy of Fly. She was a paint and had the same two toned mane, though her's had more white in it than Fly has.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Baby has some visitors! lol


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Right when I posted my comment so if you go back to that time I think it would be view able. LOTS of attitude haha.
> 
> Yes you must baby proof the barn same as you would baby proof the house for a puppy or child.


I was watching just now, Princess just got hay tossed for her. Baby is curious and wants to nibble and be in the pile. Princess turns her head to tell baby to get away and then the baby turns around and kicks out at mom lol. Princess shuffles her HQ over and threatens to kick and the baby runs off. 

Too funny.

I hope the baby can eat hay soon, I can't wait for this.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Is it me or is the baby noticably bigger today?


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Every time I see her she looks bigger and more coordinated.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

gottatrot said:


> Every time I see her she looks bigger and more coordinated.


I agree, you should have seen her this morning, she had so much energy. She would run around, side step, lunge forward for 10mins then nap. Get back up again and do it all over again lol.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

This is so funny to see! She's kicking out near mom lol.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Every time I've checked in over the last couple of days she's either been nursing or sleeping so I haven't watched for long.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Every time I've checked in over the last couple of days she's either been nursing or sleeping so I haven't watched for long.


There has been some interesting moments this past weekend to say the least lol. They were doing barn construction so they had noise. The baby kicked out at mama a few times and got nipped in the butt a few times lol.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

This is so funny


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I love that they still have the cam up. Too many places take it down the second the foal is out, which I guess it's not NEEDED any more but is disappointing.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> I love that they still have the cam up. Too many places take it down the second the foal is out, which I guess it's not NEEDED any more but is disappointing.


This baby is too cute to not watch. Last night Princess was laying down and the baby literally jumped on top of her to get over lol. Surprisingly mama didn't do anything, I think she was just tired lol.

The baby has formed some hellos with her neighbours. She loves sniffing the wall and the bucket and there has been times where the neighbours and her and got to say hello for a good amount of time before Princess found out cause she was too busy eating lol.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

For those still interesting in watching these two, for some reason my link in the OP no longer works. You need to watch from Little Hooves youtube channel. Here is the link, for those who want to try it out. If it doesn't work, you need to go to their Youtube channel and watch the live stream.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey Baby Joules is eating hay now!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Your new link is working. I wondered of they had taken the cameras down or what since I hadn't been able to get the first link to work for the last couple of days.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Your new link is working. I wondered of they had taken the cameras down or what since I hadn't been able to get the first link to work for the last couple of days.


Not sure what it was, the first camera was wonky over the past week, it could be the barn construction that they've been doing.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She's started pinning her ears and nipping at the neighbors. Learning from momma I see :rofl:


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

LOL I guess maybe mom is feeling relived that her wild child is actually starting to "dislike" her neighbors. She sure did spend a lot of time chasing them away at first..


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Tonight she's feasting on mom's poop. I know they do this to establish good bacteria in their gut but it's still disgusting to watch.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> She's started pinning her ears and nipping at the neighbors. Learning from momma I see :rofl:


lol when was this? I missed it! Darn. 

The last time I saw her, she was always happy to go say hello to the neighbours, then she would run off lol.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Tonight she's feasting on mom's poop. I know they do this to establish good bacteria in their gut but it's still disgusting to watch.


Horses always eat pop and don't think there is anything to stop them from doing it. I saw Joules eat her moms poop the week she was born.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

These guys got to go outside the other day, and again today. Saw this on their FB page but I don't think they recorded a video of it (too bad, we would have all loved to see it).

Joules is so white, that mini hasn't seen a spec of dirt yet in her life lol.

EDIT: They didn't record a video yet but will try in the morning.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

They are sure cute.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

gottatrot said:


> They are sure cute.


yes they are, this is even cuter.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I found those two videos this morning. Will admit I had a little attack of cuteness.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I found those two videos this morning. Will admit I had a little attack of cuteness.


The only thing is, she's already up for sale 

I didn't know breeders sell foals this young?


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

The person who buys her will wait to pick her up till she's weaned.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yep ^^^


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

GMA100 said:


> The person who buys her will wait to pick her up till she's weaned.


Oh okay. Too bad babies and mamas can't stick together forever.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Oh okay. Too bad babies and mamas can't stick together forever.


Many moms are happy to see the kid leave, at the time of weaning a young horse has typically driven their mother crazy and she no longer worries about them while out of sight. If the mare was bred back for another foal, she will really want a break from dealing with a rowdy youngester before the next foal is born to start the cycle over again.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> Many moms are happy to see the kid leave, at the time of weaning a young horse has typically driven their mother crazy and she no longer worries about them while out of sight. If the mare was bred back for another foal, she will really want a break from dealing with a rowdy youngester before the next foal is born to start the cycle over again.


LOL This is so true! When I weaned Gamble from Gracie she went and hid when he started screaming for her.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

JCnGrace said:


> LOL This is so true! When I weaned Gamble from Gracie she went and hid when he started screaming for her.


That's hilarious! Poor Gamble, lol


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> That's hilarious! Poor Gamble, lol


More like poor Gracie for having to put up with him for 6 months. LOL He was her problem child to say the least. And then he became my problem child.:icon_rolleyes: He's a pretty good boy now unless I bring in a new horse and then he reverts but since I'm done accumulating it's a non issue.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh my, best pic ever. So sweet these two are.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I know when the filly was born and she was very wet, they were calling her a dark bay. I think she is actually a chestnut, that small patch of mane/forelock is bright red, no hints of black for being a bay.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I thought she was chestnut from the get go (actually sorrel since that's where my mind goes LOL). I didn't know they were saying bay.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> I know when the filly was born and she was very wet, they were calling her a dark bay. I think she is actually a chestnut, that small patch of mane/forelock is bright red, no hints of black for being a bay.


I thought the filly is a Medicine Hat?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Medicine hat is her type of pinto markings, chestnut is her color.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> I thought she was chestnut from the get go (actually sorrel since that's where my mind goes LOL). I didn't know they were saying bay.


I had watched the birth and quite a bit after it. The guy was talking on the phone to someone describing her and repeated the color as a dark bay several times to whoever he was talking to who seemed surprised by the coat color (I think they were expecting a dilute colored foal from this cross)


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Yea, it was 2 buckskins wasn't it?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> Yea, it was 2 buckskins wasn't it?


I am fairly certain they both are buckskin (I doubt that either were dunskin), it was a 6.25% chance for chestnut but that is what they got.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yep, pretty little chestnut


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Medicine hat is her type of pinto markings, chestnut is her color.


Okay thanks.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Not the type of update I like at all, but figured you guys would want to know. Joule's dad, Thunder, either has been or is about to be euthanized due to what's suspected to be a total blockage of his intestines. Really sad to hear.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

That is sad @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Not the type of update I like at all, but figured you guys would want to know. Joule's dad, Thunder, either has been or is about to be euthanized due to what's suspected to be a total blockage of his intestines. Really sad to hear.


I'm devastated, poor guy


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Look how big she is now!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Wish I could @Hoofpic, for some reason posted videos are not showing up for me on the forum.


----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

@JCnGrace
Screenshot: 









And you can find the video on the little hooves website (I think).


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

THANK YOU @Maistjarna!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Two new mares in foal on cam. Looks like Princess, Crown Joule, Calamity and Sunny are outside now.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Natalie the horse live stream


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> Natalie the horse live stream
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcTVjHOEtTY


What's that one?


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> What's that one?


I believe it's a full size arab gray mare.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Covergirl had her baby everyone, just literally minutes ago, a filly! She just got up on her own feet.

What a cutie.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Too cute


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

It looks like Leta, the Palomino mare is about to give birth. She is due any day now.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Awww GO JOULES GO! Can't believe she is coming up to 2.5 months old already.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Mod says Leta is in labor. Been straining some. She's just resting now but definitely close.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

And now she's eating again.. Apparently decided not to get in any hurry


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

OMG too cute. This is LOVE


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Little palomino looks 'bout ready to pop.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

ChieTheRider said:


> Little palomino looks 'bout ready to pop.


Yes!!! Leta is a cutie. Chubby but a cutie


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

The Caspian in Stall #2 foaled!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yep, I caught her foaling  Now we wait for Leta. Who knows when she will go


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Yep, I caught her foaling  Now we wait for Leta. Who knows when she will go


Aleah's foal is very cute. Aleah is almost too big for that size of stall


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't think the size is bad tbh. They're moving her out of there in the next couple days and replacing her with Bathsheba, which is another Caspian.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Too cute


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I don't think the size is bad tbh. They're moving her out of there in the next couple days and replacing her with Bathsheba, which is another Caspian.


Oh interesting. It seems a lot of the mini mares are foaling now.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> Oh interesting. It seems a lot of the mini mares are foaling now.


They have 4 this year. Princess and Covergirl went already then there's Leta and Annie left. Then of course there's Bathsheba. We'll see Annie if Leta ever decides to foal, lol. Annie's is the best looking mare they have imo


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Leta just foaled about an hour ago! Filly named Little Hooves Oh Susanna. I think they said buckskin. She's huge!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Leta just foaled about an hour ago! Filly named Little Hooves Oh Susanna. I think they said buckskin. She's huge!


Yip saw that tok. The foal looks just like Love lol.

Leta kept wanting to get up while foaling. One of the guys there helped her out.

It took awhile for the foal to find its feet but its good now.

http://youtu.be/ADj_P_FFG94


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Hoofpic said:
> 
> 
> > Oh interesting. It seems a lot of the mini mares are foaling now.
> ...


Wow thats a lot lol.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Leta had her baby? And I missed it.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I watched it live. I thought she found her feet very quickly, and she's huge! The thing that took the longest was her figuring out how to nurse.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I watched it live. I thought she found her feet very quickly, and she's huge! The thing that took the longest was her figuring out how to nurse.


Yes she is huge just like her mom lol. But she sure is cute.


----------

